# New Off Road Law In Oregon



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Just an FYI for any of you that ride off road in Oregon - this includes the dunes, trail systems and NFS lands - anything considered "public"

The basic jist of it: No one under the age of 6 can operate a vehicle on public lands in Oregon. Anyone between the ages of 6 and 16 must be with a supervising adult (18) at all times and carry an "operator permit". (this is new - the course isn't new, the requirement is new). Any supervising adult must also carry a permit (many people didn't know this part!). Children 16 to 18 may ride without a supervising adult if they have the "operator permit".

They are going to require everyone (children and adults) to carry an operator permit by the year 2014 - they are staggering the requirements similar to the way they staggered the boat license requirements a few years back:

By January 2009 - all persons under the age of 16
By January 2010 - all persons under the age of 31
By January 2011 - all persons under the age of 41
By January 2012 - all persons under the age of 51
By January 2013 - all persons under the age of 61
By January 2014 - all persons

The other part of the Bill was that the bike must fit the rider. They had originally written it to restrict anyone under the age of 16 from riding anything larger than a 90cc - this was silly! I know a 10 year old that would botton out on a 90cc bike. What this part of the law does is keeps a 6 year old from riding around on a 600 Polaris (I have seen this -







) They have also inforced mandatory helmet laws







and no double riding on any bike/quad not made for double riding









We as a group spend a lot of time and money to insure the safety of those that we ride with. We all wear helmets, boots, chesticles, gloves, goggles.... between all of us you could start a cycle shop. We never let the kids ride without an adult. Having spent a lot of time in the dunes, I think I have seen it all... the most shocking - two adults on a quad built for one - the rider in the back was carrying a baby (6 month old) and they went FLYING by us. This new law is a good thing!

At this time the state of Oregon will reimburse anyone that takes the riding course up to 65% of the cost - this may change as more people start taking it. I am not sure what they are going to do for out of staters - I know we have reciprocity for the OHV permits for many states, but since we are the only state that I know of that requires an operators permit I don't know what they are going to do.

And to quote Map Guy - "keep the rubber side down"


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds a lot like the changes done to the boating regs Oregon did a few years ago. To get the boating permit, people were able to take the test online and get certified that way. Any word on if that will happen here too? How long is it good for? I used to just stop into GI Joe's ticket counter and get the new years off road tag for $5, wonder if they will be checking for permits.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

OK, a bit of a rant here..







sorry,

Our family, friends, have been riding in the Oregon dunes for most of 25 years and I have been off roading most of my 52 years. We started out on 3 wheelers in the dunes and today we are mostly riding 4WD utility quads. Yes, over these 25 years there have been a few injuries but nothing major and we *know* the risks involved with riding machines in the dunes. We take the appropriate safeguards, limit our exposure to the crazies and stay away on 3 day weekends and holidays.
Like most things that we all enjoy it is the few that ruin it for the many. Our children started riding when they were 2-1/2 and 3-1/2 years old. Of course they were under the strictest of rules and were never riding without *parental* observation. They are now 28 and 30 years old and are the best, most responsible riders you can imagine. Our grandson has also started at 2-1/2 years old







and at a seasoned 3-1/2 now he is able to tackle most any of the dunes he would like to. He is safer than some of folks we see out there and has the security of having one of us next to/around him at all times. He also knows he is riding with ever bit of gear *all* the time. We never have and never would use the wheelers as "baby sitters" like we have seen in the dunes and on the trails.
On bike size/ages. At 3-1/2 Cyrus fits his Suzuki 80 pretty darn good. This year he is able to grab and use the front brakes, which by the way are ineffective even for an adult let alone a 16 year old. This kid by the time he is 5 or 6 could most likely master any machine you could train him on. Yes, he still has a small childâ€™s brain, but that is where us adults come in with our guidance and vigilant presence. You would be amazed seeing this 3-1/2 year old kid going down a steep dune skidding the back tires and automatically without though, knowing how to compensate for the rear of the bike slipping off to one side. I have seen it numerous times over the last 25 years and it amazes me every time. Compare that to some "licensed" adults I have seen trying to navigate 1" of fresh snow on a paved road in Seattle and you soon see where the skills could lie. Our daughter and son drive two wheel drive vehicles year round in the Seattle area and never have "issues" because they have the skills from an early age. These kids learn early on the effects of speed, traction and maneuverability.

Instead of making new rules why not enforce the ones already on the books?? I am all for training and maybe even documentation but don't think for a moment that it will fix the "few" that stink it up for the rest of us.
Rants concluded, and please, realize this "stuff" is a trigger for me and I am not speaking badly of responsible parents/adults.









Scott


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

snsgraham said:


> Sounds a lot like the changes done to the boating regs Oregon did a few years ago. To get the boating permit, people were able to take the test online and get certified that way. Any word on if that will happen here too? How long is it good for? I used to just stop into GI Joe's ticket counter and get the new years off road tag for $5, wonder if they will be checking for permits.


Right now it is a 3 hour riding / writing course. My guess is that the instructors are eventually going to be so overloaded that they may have to go to having adults take a test online or something. My guess is the kids will still be required to take the riding portion of the test. They are still working out the bugs.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Scott I've followed this from the start. The first bill SB49 and the idiot senator (yes he is an idiot still IMHO) that wrote it would have killed ATVing in Oregon. Another woman got pretty involved in fighting this bill and they went for the "fit rider" aspect they were fighting to keep the age out of the bill, Oregon was going to be the 1st Fit Rider State without a minimum age, but appears those that must know better then us decided we couldn't make up our own minds about our children. Utah has the same rule, our kids passed their written test before we went. I have huge mixed feelings about this bill personally, they defeated SB49 and then decided rather then to drop it they would bring around SB101 which is the bill that passed. I guess they figured if they didn't the anti-ATVers would be back again. Its not a totally bad bill I just wish they had left the minimum age off. I haven't followed the bill lately I know the signing ceremony got pushed back a bit, when does the no one under age 6 go into effect?


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

I've seen a lot of strange laws and regulations get proposed during my time as an Oregonian. This one doesn't suprise me either.

The one I've always laughed at was the one that proposed that people do not 'own' their pets, they are the guardian.

I tried looking for more info about the bill on Oregonlive and http://www.oregon.gov/OPRD/ATV/safety.shtml. Was this in the Registar Guard?


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Alabama instated a boating license law several years back. I had to take the test as I was not grandfathered in. It was a total joke. You showed up for the class, they gave you the answers for the test, you sat there for a couple of hours listening to a water patrol ifficer and then took the test. No studying, etc...

Basically all I have seen it accomplish is nothing.... when we still had our cabin, our neighbors still put their 5 year olds on the biggest jet skis they had and sent them off while they laid out on their floats and drank beer. It was not infrequent for the adults to be boating while totally wasted.

The main problem... lack of patrol officers to enforce the law..... The only time we saw one near our cabin was when there was an accident or drowning.

The point I am trying to make is you will probably see very little change, if any. The idiots will always outnumber to sane....


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

There are many accidents involving atv and motorcycles. One must remember that these are not toys but rather machines that require proper instructions and supervision. Parents and I do emphasize Parents are responsible for their children and must protect there children when it comes to ATVing. If they are going to spend the money for a ATV they better be prepared to purchase the rest of the safety equipment that goes along with ATVing. There are no short cuts on safety when it comes to children.

That being said I don't feel that the government needs to be involved in teaching my girls how to ride. Both myself and husband have been riding since a very young age and are better suited to teach our children how to ride.

Okay that is how I feel

Roo 
aka Donna


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

It is good to know these things and be prepared.

I personally have had to "straddle the fence" on this issue - Worked two summers as an ORV Trail Ranger - Forest Protection Officer in a National Forest of Washington State patrolling ATV and single track trails - over 4000 recorded trail group "on the ground" contacts(recorded zip codes, travel mode and other none personal information). Personally, I don't like liberal laws like this but have seen too many cases where mothers and fathers have allowed very unsafe operating conditions for their children in a remote trail environment where the nearest medical help was 1-2 hours away. That being said the majority of these unsafe operation observations were involving 3 or 4 wheeled atv's and the adults usually had a cooler full of adult beverages on one of the atv cargo racks......

B4 anyone flames me - the irresponsible behavior with children was more prevalent with the ATV enthusiasts but the overall percentage was low/minor amount between 1-2% depending on week. Holiday weekends were the absolute worst! Also, two wheel enthusiasts, hikers, equestrians, and car campers were not all saints either -society has evolved to an attitude of "if I don't get caught - it is ok to do anything I want".....

So in summary - personally don't like this type of law but do understand the motivation/intent of good behind the law in most cases. Just have a firm belief that you can't legislate responsibility/common sense only teach/learn it in a supportive family setting.

Flame away now









Map Guy


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for all of the thoughts on this subject everybody!

Marc (mapguy) thank you for your help out in the woods! We used to see you guy's up in the Gifford Pinchot at least once a week and were always happy to shoot the breeze when you had the time. Sort of unsung heroes in my book, guys who most of the time volunteer and then have to put up with the crap of the "minority". DW even handed out fresh cooked brownies while we were camped at Adams Fork CG to a couple of dusty and tired FS trail enforcement guys two years ago.

What we had to do at Adams Fork was for us dirt bike/quad riders to be our own enforcement officers. There was a movement underway to force us to rather than ride our bikes from camp to the trail head, to push them (uphill) out of the CG and then start them. It seems that some kids/adults were riding their machines in and around the campsites and turning a hillside in the CG into a hillclimb of sorts. Thanks to a forward thinking person at the Ranger Station in Randal he posted that if we did not clean up our own act, the CG would be closed to a running OHV. As a group of individuals we had to speak to whoever is not following the rules and explain to them the consequences of not. It worked. And as far as I know the CG is still unrestricted.
Maybe the dunes are too big of an area to self govern, but there might be a way to see it through. If people knew that they could lose their families freedom to ride it might change some unsatisfactory behavior. I just hate to think about us losing this awsome family recreation.

Scott


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

map guy said:


> Flame away now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Marc I wouldn't flame you one bit. All I would say is to encourage you and others in enforcement to crack down and impound the bikes of those that are not being responsible. It drives me crazy seeing kids riding unsupervised, etc.

The whole reason this round of laws started was because some parents lied about the purchase of an ATV and level of training their son had and let him ride around their property unsupervised. Sadly he died because they didn't properly supervise him. Honestly I think the parents should have been cited and fined for issues related to the cause of the death of their son.

Keep up the good fight!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Actually, I can't wait until you Oregonians finally pass your mandatory state health care bill. That should reduce the population of California by about half.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I hate government control! I haven't read this bill so I can't say I am for it or against. My son started on his quad at 4 years old. I started running with him with the "kill leash" then built a radio controlled kill switch that would shut down if I let go of the button or got out of range. My son now rides next to me on our 5 acres and I keep a very close eye on him and we have lots of fun and do lots of work with our quads. I am a responsible adult! All this is another way for my state to get more money (oops) ...I mean solve the problem.

So what's next the government deciding who can have kids! And if do want to have children you need to "pay" for a permit!!!!!!!!!!

Scott

Oh and I forgot I will be towing my TT here in afew weeks but forgot how to "buy" my Carbon Credit!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

[quote name='Scott and Jamie' date='Jul 20 2007, 10:16 PM' post='233032']
I hate government control!

I agree with you Scott!!!!!









You can put in place thousands of laws that mean well but without enforcement it's a joke! It's my option that more laws are not the answer to most problems. People need to take more responsibility for their actions and accept the tragic consequences. It's sad that Oregon is looking more and more like California.

Have a good one!
Steve


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Does anyone know where we could get an officical copy of the "new " laws and see just what this covers for sure?
Thanks,
Sherry


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

snsgraham said:


> Does anyone know where we could get an officical copy of the "new " laws and see just what this covers for sure?
> Thanks,
> Sherry


Sherry,

It is still waiting to be signed, but if you go here you can read the final language: Final Writing


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Scott,

I did some reading and asking about the new Oregon State rules. The under age 7 only applies to dirt bikes, not ATVs which is what I thought the bill was going to be about. The rules lay out that the child or adult must fit the bike appropriately better known as a Fit Rider State. Oregon is the only Fit Rider state that doesn't have a minimum age - that was a key provision they fought on. I have been told by a guy working on the State committee that the rules only apply to Oregon residents, and that a child from another state must meet all the rules for that state. Meaning if they can't legally ride in their home state they can jump in to Oregon to legally ride.

So looks like your grandson will still be good to ride!


```
Here is the final version of SB 101<br />
<br />
Be It Enacted by the People of the State of Oregon:<br />
SECTION 1. ORS 821.170 is amended to read:<br />
821.170. (1) A person 16 years of age or older commits the offense of operation of a Class I<br />
all-terrain vehicle without driving privileges if the person operates a Class I all-terrain vehicle on<br />
public lands and the person does hold a valid Class I<br />
all-terrain vehicle operator permit issued under ORS 390.570.<br />
(2) A child under 16 years of age commits the offense of operation of a Class I all-terrain<br />
vehicle without driving privileges if the child operates a Class I all-terrain vehicle on public<br />
lands and the child does not meet all the following conditions:<br />
(a) The child must be accompanied by a person who is at least 18 years of age, holds a<br />
valid all-terrain vehicle operator permit issued under ORS 390.570 or 390.575 and is able to<br />
provide immediate assistance and direction to the child.<br />
(b) The child must hold a valid Class I all-terrain vehicle operator permit issued under<br />
ORS 390.570.<br />
(c) The child must meet rider fit guidelines established by the State Parks and Recreation<br />
Department under ORS 390.585.<br />
(3) This section does not apply if the all-terrain vehicle is:<br />
Enrolled Senate Bill 101 (SB 101-C) Page 1<br />
(a) Used exclusively in farming, agricultural or forestry operations or used by persons<br />
licensed under ORS chapter 571 exclusively for nursery or Christmas tree growing operations;<br />
and<br />
(b) Being used on land owned or leased by the owner of the vehicle.<br />
(4) The offense described in this section, operation of Class I all-terrain vehicle without<br />
driving privileges, is a Class C traffic violation.<br />
SECTION 2. ORS 821.172 is amended to read:<br />
821.172. (1) A person 16 years of age or older commits the offense of operation of a<br />
Class III all-terrain vehicle without driving privileges if the person operates a Class III all-terrain<br />
vehicle on public lands and the person does not hold a<br />
valid Class III all-terrain vehicle operator permit issued under ORS 390.575.<br />
<br />
(2) A child under 16 years of age commits the offense of operation of a Class III all-terrain<br />
vehicle without driving privileges if the child operates a Class III all-terrain vehicle<br />
on public lands and the child does not meet all the following conditions:<br />
(a) The child must be accompanied by a person who is at least 18 years of age, holds a<br />
valid all-terrain vehicle operator permit issued under ORS 390.570 or 390.575 and is able to<br />
provide immediate assistance and direction to the child.<br />
(b) The child must hold a valid Class III all-terrain vehicle operator permit issued under<br />
ORS 390.575.<br />
(3) A child under seven years of age may not operate a Class III all-terrain vehicle on<br />
public lands.<br />
(4) This section does not apply if the all-terrain vehicle is:<br />
(a) Used exclusively in farming, agricultural or forestry operations or used by persons<br />
licensed under ORS chapter 571 exclusively for nursery or Christmas tree growing operations;<br />
and<br />
(b) Being used on land owned or leased by the owner of the vehicle.<br />
(5) The offense described in this section, operation of a Class III all-terrain vehicle without<br />
driving privileges, is a Class C traffic violation.<br />
SECTION 3. ORS 821.200 is amended to read:<br />
821.200. This section establishes exemptions from the limitations placed on the use of<br />
snowmobiles and all-terrain vehicles under ORS 821.190. The prohibitions and penalties under ORS<br />
821.190 do not apply when a snowmobile or all-terrain vehicle that qualifies for the exemption from<br />
Enrolled Senate Bill 101 (SB 101-C) Page 2<br />
equipment requirements under ORS 821.010 is being operated as described under any of the following:<br />
(1) A person may lawfully cross a highway or railroad right of way while operating a<br />
snowmobile or all-terrain vehicle if the person complies with all of the following:<br />
(a) The crossing must be made at an angle of approximately 90 degrees to the direction of the<br />
highway or railroad right of way.<br />
(b) The crossing must be made at a place where no obstruction prevents a quick and safe<br />
crossing.<br />
(c) The vehicle must be brought to a complete stop before entering the highway or railroad right<br />
of way.<br />
(d) The operator of the vehicle must yield the right of way to vehicles using the highway or<br />
equipment using the railroad tracks.<br />
(e) The crossing of a railroad right of way must be made at an established public railroad<br />
crossing.<br />
(f) The crossing of a highway must be made at a place that is more than 100 feet from any<br />
highway intersection.<br />
(g) If the operator of a snowmobile is under 12 years of age, a person who is 18 years of age<br />
or older must accompany the operator either as a passenger or as the operator of another<br />
snowmobile that is in proximity to the younger operator.<br />
(2) A snowmobile or all-terrain vehicle may be lawfully operated upon a highway under any of<br />
the following circumstances:<br />
(a) Where the highway is completely covered with snow or ice and has been closed to motor<br />
vehicle traffic during winter months.<br />
(b) For purposes of loading or unloading when such operation is performed with safety and<br />
without causing a hazard to vehicular traffic approaching from either direction on the highway.<br />
(c) Where the highway is posted to permit snowmobiles or all-terrain vehicles.<br />
(d) In an emergency during the period of time when and at locations where snow upon the<br />
highway renders travel by automobile impractical.<br />
(e) When traveling along a designated snowmobile or all-terrain vehicle trail.<br />
(3) It shall be lawful to operate a snowmobile or all-terrain vehicle upon a railroad right of way<br />
under any of the following circumstances:<br />
(a) Where the right of way is posted to permit the operation.<br />
(b) In an emergency.<br />
(c) When the snowmobile or all-terrain vehicle is operated by an officer or employee or authorized<br />
contractor or agent of a railroad.<br />
SECTION 3a. ORS 821.202 is amended to read:<br />
821.202. (1) A person commits the offense of failure of a Class I or Class III all-terrain vehicle<br />
operator or passenger to wear a motorcycle helmet if the person is under 18 years of age, operates<br />
or rides on a Class I or Class III all-terrain vehicle on premises open to the public and is not<br />
wearing a motorcycle helmet with a fastened chin strap.<br />
(2) The requirement to wear a motorcycle helmet with a fastened chin strap does not apply<br />
if the all-terrain vehicle is:<br />
(a) Used exclusively in farming, agricultural or forestry operations or used by persons licensed<br />
under ORS chapter 571 exclusively for nursery or Christmas tree growing operations.<br />
(b) Being used on land owned or leased by the owner of the vehicle.<br />
(3) The offense described in this section, failure of a Class I or Class III all-terrain vehicle operator<br />
or passenger to wear a motorcycle helmet, is a Class D traffic violation.<br />
SECTION 3b. ORS 821.203 is amended to read:<br />
Enrolled Senate Bill 101 (SB 101-C) Page 3<br />
821.203. (1) A person commits the offense of endangering a Class I or Class III all-terrain vehicle<br />
operator or passenger if:<br />
(a) The person is operating a Class I or Class III all-terrain vehicle on premises open to the<br />
public and the person carries another person on the Class I or Class III all-terrain vehicle who is<br />
under 18 years of age and is not wearing a motorcycle helmet with a fastened chin strap; or<br />
(b) The person is the parent, legal guardian or person with legal responsibility for the safety<br />
and welfare of a child under 18 years of age and the child operates or rides on a Class I or Class<br />
III all-terrain vehicle on premises open to the public without wearing a motorcycle helmet with a<br />
fastened chin strap.<br />
(2) The requirement to wear a motorcycle helmet with a fastened chin strap does not apply<br />
if the all-terrain vehicle is:<br />
(a) Used exclusively in farming, agricultural or forestry operations or used by persons licensed<br />
under ORS chapter 571 exclusively for nursery or Christmas tree growing operations.<br />
(b) Being used on land owned or leased by the owner of the vehicle.<br />
(3) The offense described in this section, endangering a Class I or Class III all-terrain vehicle<br />
operator or passenger, is a Class D traffic violation.<br />
SECTION 4. ORS 821.292 is amended to read:<br />
821.292. (1) A person commits the offense of endangering a Class III all-terrain vehicle operator<br />
if the person is the parent, legal guardian or person with legal responsibility for the safety and<br />
welfare of a child at least seven years of age but under 16 years of age and the child operates<br />
a Class III all-terrain vehicle on public lands and:<br />
(a) Does not have a Class III all-terrain vehicle operator permit issued under ORS 390.575; and<br />
(b) Is not accompanied by a person who is at least 18 years of age, holds a valid all-terrain vehicle operator<br />
permit issued under ORS 390.570 or 390.575 and is able to provide immediate assistance and<br />
direction to the child.<br />
(2) A person commits the offense of endangering a Class III all-terrain vehicle operator if the<br />
person is the parent, legal guardian or person with legal responsibility for the safety and welfare<br />
of a child who is under seven years of age and the child operates a Class III all-terrain vehicle on<br />
public lands.<br />
(3) This section does not apply if the all-terrain vehicle is:<br />
(a) Used exclusively in farming, agricultural or forestry operations or used by persons<br />
licensed under ORS chapter 571 exclusively for nursery or Christmas tree growing operations;<br />
and<br />
(b) Being used on land owned or leased by the owner of the vehicle.<br />
[(3)] (4) The offense described in this section, endangering a Class III all-terrain vehicle operator,<br />
is a Class C traffic violation.<br />
SECTION 5. Sections 6 and 7 of this 2007 Act are added to and made a part of ORS 821.150<br />
to 821.292.<br />
SECTION 6. (1) A person commits the offense of endangering a Class I all-terrain vehicle<br />
operator if the person is the parent, legal guardian or person with legal responsibility for the<br />
safety and welfare of a child under 16 years of age and the child operates a Class I all-terrain<br />
vehicle on public lands and:<br />
(a) Does not have a Class I all-terrain vehicle operator permit issued under ORS 390.570;<br />
(b) Is not accompanied by a person who is at least 18 years of age, holds a valid all-terrain<br />
vehicle operator permit issued under ORS 390.570 or 390.575 and is able to provide<br />
immediate assistance and direction to the child; and<br />
(c) Is not in compliance with the rider fit guidelines established by the Parks and Recreation<br />
Department under ORS 390.585.<br />
(2) This section does not apply if the all-terrain vehicle is:<br />
Enrolled Senate Bill 101 (SB 101-C) Page 4<br />
(a) Used exclusively in farming, agricultural or forestry operations or used by persons<br />
licensed under ORS chapter 571 exclusively for nursery or Christmas tree growing operations;<br />
and<br />
(b) Being used on land owned or leased by the owner of the vehicle.<br />
(3) The offense described in this section, endangering a Class I all-terrain vehicle operator,<br />
is a Class C traffic violation.<br />
SECTION 7. As used in ORS 821.170, 821.172, 821.192 and 821.292 and section 6 of this 2007<br />
Act, “public lands” includes privately owned land that is open to the general public for the<br />
use of all-terrain vehicles as the result of funding from the All-Terrain Vehicle Account under<br />
ORS 390.560.<br />
SECTION 8. ORS 390.585 is amended to read:<br />
390.585. (1) The State Parks and Recreation Department may adopt rules necessary for carrying<br />
out the duties imposed by ORS 390.550 to 390.590.<br />
(2) The department shall adopt rules establishing rider fit guidelines to ensure that an<br />
all-terrain vehicle properly fits the operator of the vehicle.<br />
SECTION 9. ORS 390.560 is amended to read:<br />
390.560. Moneys in the All-Terrain Vehicle Account established under ORS 390.555 shall be used<br />
for the following purposes only:<br />
(1) In each 12-month period, no less than 10 percent of the moneys described in ORS 390.555 that<br />
are attributable to Class I all-terrain vehicles shall be transferred to the Department of Transportation<br />
for the development and maintenance of snowmobile facilities as provided in ORS 802.110;<br />
(2) Planning, promoting and implementing a statewide all-terrain vehicle program, including the<br />
acquisition, development and maintenance of all-terrain vehicle recreation areas;<br />
(3) Education and safety training for all-terrain vehicle operators;<br />
(4) Provision of first aid and police services in all-terrain vehicle recreation areas designated<br />
by the appropriate authority;<br />
(5) Paying the costs of instigating, developing or promoting new programs for all-terrain vehicle<br />
users and of advising people of possible usage areas for all-terrain vehicles;<br />
(6) Paying the costs of coordinating between all-terrain vehicle user groups and the managers<br />
of public lands;<br />
(7) Paying the costs of providing consultation and guidance to all-terrain vehicle user programs;<br />
[and]<br />
( Paying the costs of administration of the all-terrain vehicle programs, including staff support<br />
provided under ORS 390.565 as requested by the All-Terrain Vehicle Account Allocation<br />
Committee; and<br />
(9) Paying the costs of law enforcement activities related to the operation of Class I and<br />
Class III all-terrain vehicles. The State Parks and Recreation Department shall determine<br />
the amount required for law enforcement activities and the intervals at which the moneys<br />
shall be distributed. The funds available shall be apportioned according to the terms of an<br />
intergovernmental agreement entered into between the State Parks and Recreation Department<br />
and a city, the Department of State Police or the sheriff of a county.<br />
SECTION 10. ORS 390.555 is amended to read:<br />
390.555. The All-Terrain Vehicle Account is established as a separate account in the State Parks<br />
and Recreation Department Fund, to be accounted for separately. Interest earned by the All-Terrain<br />
Vehicle Account shall be credited to the account. After deduction of expenses of collection, transfer<br />
and administration, including the expenses of establishment and operation of Class I all-terrain vehicle<br />
safety education courses and examinations under ORS 390.570 and Class III all-terrain vehicle<br />
safety education courses and examinations under ORS 390.575, the following moneys shall be<br />
transferred to the account:<br />
(1) Fees collected by the State Parks and Recreation Department for issuance of operating permits<br />
for all-terrain vehicles under ORS 390.580 and 390.590.<br />
Enrolled Senate Bill 101 (SB 101-C) Page 5<br />
(2) Fees collected by the department from participants in the Class I and Class III all-terrain<br />
vehicle safety education courses under ORS 390.570 and 390.575.<br />
(3) The moneys transferred from the Department of Transportation under ORS 802.125 that<br />
represent unrefunded fuel tax.<br />
SECTION 11. ORS 390.570 is amended to read:<br />
390.570. (1) The State Parks and Recreation Department shall issue or provide for issuance of<br />
a Class I all-terrain vehicle operator permit to any person who:<br />
(a) Has taken a Class I all-terrain vehicle safety education course established under this section<br />
and has been found qualified to operate a Class I all-terrain vehicle; or<br />
(b) Is at least 16 years of age, has five or more years of experience operating a Class I<br />
all-terrain vehicle and passes an equivalency examination.<br />
(2) The department shall adopt rules to provide for Class I all-terrain vehicle safety education<br />
courses, equivalency examinations and the issuance of Class I all-terrain vehicle operator permits<br />
consistent with this section. The rules adopted by the department shall be consistent with the following:<br />
(a) The courses must be given by instructors designated by the department as qualified to conduct<br />
the courses and issue the permits.<br />
(b) The instructors may be provided and permits issued through public or private local and state<br />
organizations meeting qualifications established by the department.<br />
(c) The department may collect a fee of not more than $5 from each participant in a course established<br />
under this section.<br />
SECTION 12. ORS 390.575 is amended to read:<br />
390.575. (1) The State Parks and Recreation Department shall issue or provide for issuance of<br />
a Class III all-terrain vehicle operator permit to any person who:<br />
(a) Has taken a Class III all-terrain vehicle safety education course established under this section<br />
and has been found qualified to operate a Class III all-terrain vehicle; or<br />
(b) Is at least 16 years of age, has five or more years of experience operating a Class III<br />
all-terrain vehicle and passes an equivalency examination.<br />
(2) The department shall adopt rules to provide for Class III all-terrain vehicle safety education<br />
courses, equivalency examinations and the issuance of Class III all-terrain vehicle operator permits<br />
consistent with this section. The rules adopted by the department shall be consistent with the<br />
following:<br />
(a) The courses must be given by instructors designated by the department as qualified to conduct<br />
the courses and issue the permits.<br />
(b) The instructors may be provided and permits issued through public or private local and state<br />
organizations meeting qualifications established by the department.<br />
(c) The department may collect a fee of not more than $5 from each participant in a course established<br />
under this section.<br />
SECTION 13. The requirement to hold a Class I or Class III all-terrain vehicle permit<br />
pursuant to the amendments to ORS 821.170 and 821.172 by sections 1 and 2 of this 2007 Act<br />
applies:<br />
(1) On or after January 1, 2009, to persons who are under 16 years of age as of that date.<br />
(2) On or after January 1, 2010, to persons who are under 31 years of age as of that date.<br />
(3) On or after January 1, 2011, to persons who are under 41 years of age as of that date.<br />
(4) On or after January 1, 2012, to persons who are under 51 years of age as of that date.<br />
(5) On or after January 1, 2013, to persons who are under 61 years of age as of that date.<br />
(6) On or after January 1, 2014, to all persons.<br />
Enrolled Senate Bill 101 (SB 101-C) Page 6<br />
Passed by Senate May 3, 2007<br />
Repassed by Senate June 25, 2007<br />
.............................................................................<br />
Secretary of Senate<br />
.............................................................................<br />
President of Senate<br />
Passed by House June 22, 2007<br />
.............................................................................<br />
Speaker of House<br />
Received by Governor:<br />
........................M.,.....................................................<br />
..., 2007<br />
Approved:<br />
........................M.,.....................................................<br />
..., 2007<br />
.............................................................................<br />
Governor<br />
Filed in Office of Secretary of State:<br />
........................M.,.....................................................<br />
..., 2007<br />
.............................................................................<br />
Secretary of State<br />
Enrolled
```


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

You cant legistate or regulate stupid. All laws like that do are make honest and senseable people pay money to the govt. The retareds that do things like rideing without helmets and babys on their back make the rest of us pay. If they get hurt or killed, i view it as natural selection. Sorry for the innocent children but the adults are going to do what they want, law or not. Its illegal to hold up a bank but that is done everyday and this is still the best country in the world.


----------

